# الى كل الاخوة المختصين الرجاء المساعدة بكيفية استخلاص الكروم



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته برجاء المساعدة من الاخوة المختصين بكيفية استخلاص الكروم من المحاجر للضرورة القصوى مع الشرح التفصيلى لانى لست كيميائيا والله فى عون العبد ما كان العبد فى عون اخيه ساعدوننا مأجورين رحمكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (17 يناير 2012)

الرجاء من الاخوة المختصين الافادة فى هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alshangiti (19 يناير 2012)

الكروم



الكروم هو عنصر كيميائي ذو الرمز Cr والعدد الذري 24.
اصل الكلمة ياتي من اليونانية Chroma بمعنى اللون، لان مركبات الكروم مختلفة اللون.

التاريخ :

قد وجدت سهام في مقابر يعود تاريخها الى اواخر القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد في ضريح الامبراطور كين Qin بالقرب من شيان Xi'an بالصين وقد تم تحليلها. فرغم دفنها اكثر من 2000 سنة، البلاط والاقواس والسيوف البرونزية لا تظهر اي علامات للتاكل لانها مغلفة بالكروم... لقد لوحظ الكروم في الغرب تحديدا في القرن الثامن عشر.
في سنة 1761، وجد جوهان جوتلوب ليمان Johann Gottlob Lehmann معدنا خاما احمر-برتقالي في جبال الاورال والتي سماها ب "رصاص سيبيربا الاحمر" "Plomb rouge de Sibérie". هذا المعدن الذي اخطئ في التعريف به كمركب للرصاص مع السيلينيوم والحديد كان في الواقع كرومات الرصاص (PbCrO4).
في سنة 1770، زار بيتر سيمون بالاس Petter Simon Pallas الموقع نفسه مثل ليمان Lehmann ووجد ان المعدن الخام "الرصاص" الاحمر والذي استخدم في اسرع وقت كصبغة في الطلاء. استخدام "رصاص سيبيريا الاحمر" كصبغة في الطلاء تقدم بسرعة والاصفر الزاهي المصنوع من Crocoîte اصبح لونا شائعا جدا وعلى الموضة.
في سنة 1797، تلقى نيكولا لويس فوكلان Nicolas Louis Vauquelin عينات من Crocoîte الخام. وقد كان قادرا على انتاج اكسيد الكروم (CrO3) باضافة الكروميت من حمض الهيدروكلوريك. في سنة 1798، اكتشف فوكلان Vauquelin انه يمكن عزل الكروم المعدنية عن طريق تسخين الاكسيد في فرن من الفحم. كما انه كان قادرا على الكشف عن اثار الكروم في بعض الاحجار الكريمة مثل الياقوت او الزمرد. وابدى كذلك مع زميله لوجيي Laugier على وجود الكروم في النيازك تقريبا كلها.
خلال القرن الثامن عشر، كان يستخدم الكروم في المقام الاول كصبغة في الطلاء. في البداية كان ال Crocoîte الاصلي الروسي هو المصدر الرئيسي، ولكن في سنة 1827 تم اكتشاف رواسب الكروميت الكبيرة في الولايات المتحدة بالقرب من بالتيمور Baltimore. وهكذا اصبحت الولايات المتحدة اكبر منتج لمشتقات الكروم حتى سنة 1848 عندما تم اكتشاف رواسب الكروميت الكبيرة قرب مدينة بورصة Bursa في تركيا. كما ان الكروم معروف كونه يضيء عندما يصقل. يستخدم الكروم كغطاء واقي وكديكور لقطع غيار السيارات، للعب الرصاص، لقطع الاثاث ويتم تطبيقه في اغراض اخرى كثيرة عموما الطلاء الكهربائي Galvanoplastie. استخدم الكروم للطلاء الكهربائي Galvanoplastie منذ سنة 1848، ولكن ازداد استخدامه من خلال تحسين تقنيته في سنة 1924. 
في القرن الواحد والعشرين، ظهر الكروم بالمقام الاول (85%) في سبائك المعادن، والكيمياء الصناعية تستهلك الباقي.

المركبات :

كرومات البوتاسيوم هو عامل مؤكسد قوي ويستخدم لتنظيف الاواني الزجاجية للمختبرات لازالة اي اثر عضوي.
الكروم الاخضر يتكون من اكسيد الكروم Cr2O3 وهو يستخدم في الطلاء على المينا.
الكروم الاصفر PbCrO4 هو صبغة صفراء زاهية تستخدم في الطلاء.

الاستخدام : 

يستخدم الكروم : 

* في التعدين، لتحسين المقاومة ضد التاكل واضافة اللمعان : 

- كمكون لصناعة السبائك (مثل الفولاذ المقاوم للصدا)
- في طلاء الكروم
- في الالمنيوم

* كعامل محفز في بعض تفاعلات الهدرجة، ولكن ايضا في شكل Tricarbonylé كتجمع منشط للبنزين، مما يسمح بتعدد التحولات الكيميائية لانتاج المركبات الطبيعية.

* تستخدم املاح الكروم لاعطاء اللون الاخضر للزجاج.

* يستخدم الكروم في ذباغة الجلود.

* تستخدم الكرومات والاكاسيد في الاصباغ والدهانات. في اوائل القرن التاسع عشر كرومات الرصاص، الصفراء الزاهية، المعتمة تماما والمقاومة للضوء استخدمت كصبغة، الوانها تتراوح بين الاصفر والاخضر الى الاصفر والبرتقالي ولكن عيبها هو انها سامة.

* في الطب، يتم استخدام الكروم ضد مرض السكري ولكن استخدامه مثير للجدل.


الدور البيولوجي :

الكروم ثلاثي التكافئ، هو عنصر نادر واساسي في التمثيل الغذائي للسكر بالنسبة للانسان. نقص الكروم يؤثر في امكانات الانسولين لتنظيم مستوى السكر في جسم الانسان. الكروم لم يتم العثور عليه في البروتين مع النشاط البيولوجي كغيره من العناصر النادرة، وبالتالي فان الية عمله في تنظيم السكر مازالت غير معروفة.
في الواقع، فان المركبات العضوية للكروم (الثالث) هي في حالة مستقرة، اكثر من تلك المعادن التي تمر بمرحلة الانتقالية (المنغنيز، الكوبالت، النيكل، النحاس...) ومن غير المرجح مشاركتهم في التفاعلات البيولوجية، كتعريف عكسي.

الحقول (او الرواسب) :

يتم استخراج الكروم من المنجم على شكل خام الكروميت FeCr2O4. يتم الحصول على الكروم تجاريا عن طريق تسخين المعدن الخام بوجود الالمنيوم والسيليكون. يتم انتاج ما يقرب من نصف خام الكروميت في جنوب افريقيا. كازاخستان، الهند وتركيا هم ايضا منتجون رئيسيون. هناك رواسب كبيرة من الكروم ولكن تتركز جغرافيا في كازاخستان وجنوب افريقيا.
وقد انتج زهاء 15 مليون طن من الكروميت في سنة 2000 وتم تحويلها الى ما يقرب من 4 ملايين طن من الكروم الفيرو بقيمة تجارية تصل الى 2,5 مليار دولار.


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة وعلى حسن وسرعة الاستجابة والتفاعل واتمنى المزيد فى هذا الموضوع والتفصيل اكثر


----------

